# Want to attract a lot of bumble bees?



## DLMKA (Feb 7, 2012)

I've got bumble bees all over my oregano that I left to flower. One morning there was enough on one flower cluster that the stem bowed and was touching the ground. Wish I would have got some pics.


----------



## inuyashalover21 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Bumble bees are very attracted to Snapdragon flowers.


----------



## Keefis (May 4, 2012)

I have some spearmint growing in my backyard.
My bees and some other bees are on the flowers,...like always. Not sometimes but all the time.
I use sprigs of it in my water feeders and syrup feeders.
I read somewhere on this forum that ants don't like mint, that's too bad.


----------



## WesternWilson (Jul 18, 2012)

The plants that are mobbed by bumblebees (and other pollinators) in our garden are:
Borage
Joe Pye Weed (Eupatorium)
Fennel (bronze fennel is very ornamental, too)
Lovage


----------



## rjphil (Feb 13, 2009)

They really like agastache "Blue Fortune", also known as Hyssop.


----------

